# trail cam pics



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm new to the forum, thought it would be fun to post trail cam pics. This nice bull was about 1 month ago.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ummm... No pics are showing up. But welcome to the forum!!


----------



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

Oops sorry about that. Told you I'm new haha


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

There also is a section for trail cam pics
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/27-photos-video-trail-cams/

Great looking bull. Is that in Utah?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I like it when I open a picture and involuntarily say whoa. 

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes its in utah, down in southern utah. My guess is high 370's on that bull. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice bull,welcome:welcome:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.



uh...welcome to the forum


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

utesfan83 said:


> Yes its in utah, down in southern utah. My guess is high 370's on that bull. What do you guys think?


Bigger.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum/addiction! That's a sweet bull! In case you weren't aware we don't post pics of bulls and try to guess score on this forum. we only speculate on how trophy hunters are ruining hunting when a pic of a nice bull is posted


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

370"? First off, welcome to the forum! Second, I'd try bumping on the top of +400".... Gorgeous bull!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Uh google pics are fun, I'm pretty sure that's an Arizona bull and that he's dead...check A3's Facebook page and I think you'll find the same bull...


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would be really surprised if it didn't go at least 390


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

First, this looks like a great bull!! 

But: I don't know much about scoring, but isn't the pic a bit distorted? The wide angle of the camera, plus the proximity to the bull, plus the bull turning rack right into the camera ... ??!!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> Uh google pics are fun, I'm pretty sure that's an Arizona bull and that he's dead...check A3's Facebook page and I think you'll find the same bull...


Looked at their page and couldn't see a bull I figured was the same one. Not recent anyway.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

The image is from this webpage: http://realhunter.com/article?articleTitle=trail-cam-photos--1362721072--31--photos

Realhunter indicates the photo is from Mossback.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Talk about loosing credibility in a hurry.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Look familiar?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ruh Roh Rooby Rooh.....BUSTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like he was on on the downhill. Still a great bull.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh ohhh. So what did it score?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Busted! Does it say score anywhere?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, still a gorgeous bull.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:rotfl:Way to go, you guys scared him off after you socked it to him.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Now that's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

To his credit, he didn't explicitly state it was his photo.

To his discredit, he didn't state it wasn't his photo, and didn't give credit to the copyright holder. Not cool.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that he started getting into trouble when he said "This nice bull was about 1 month ago." and not last year.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this is all just a big misunderstanding... He just meant that he likes to look at sweet trail cam pictures, and he found this one about a month ago. err. something like that.

I'm sure he wouldn't be trying to pass off another persons hard work and effort off as his own. :shock: That would be just plain wrong.


----------



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

Haha it wasn't off my trail cam. My friend sent me that and was the one who told me it was off his trail cam. That's embarrassing for me still. Would have commented sooner but, was deer hunting


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like something only a ute fan would do.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

utesfan83 said:


> Haha it wasn't off my trail cam. My friend sent me that and was the one who told me it was off his trail cam. That's embarrassing for me still. Would have commented sooner but, was deer hunting


He set you up nicely.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------

